# €20 for 3g internet plus 100mb usage



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

I needed wireless-3g internet (ie. the kind that's not dependent on your flat/landline) for 3 weeks before I can get broadband (yeah I know I'm a bit addicted) so for such short period I was a bit reluctant to buy the €70 sim+usb-modem + €5 for topup, 
so I noticed they also offer €20 for just the sim-card + 100mb free usage, that means that if you already have a modem you can get really cheap internet, 
in my case my cellphone (HTC Touch Pro) has a 3g modem built into it which I can either surf directly on the phone or connect the phone to my laptop and have the phone work as a modem.

Works suprisingly fast, just surfing around as normal I sometime forget I'm not at home with my usual broadband.

I'm just saying this FYI, however I wouldn't nessesarly recommend it.
I think they want to sell you their expensive modem which is why they make it as difficult as possible for you to know how to set up your cellphone, so if you are not tech-savy I wouldn't recommend it and even if you are it was a nightmare to figure out the address (the address is probably built into their modem, but if you are using your own modem you need to know the address), 
I surfed on a webcafe for hours looking for that address I got like 7 different ones none worked, 
finally had to go 1 hour walk to cytaoffice in the mercyless sun and ask him for the address and he said you cannot use that simcard on cellphone but I insisted that he was wrong and then finally he told me the APN is:
"pp.internet" (without qoutes)
that was all, with that little piece of information it now finally works 
(the addresses I found on the internet were probably correct for subscribtions but as it turns out 'pay as you go' simcards had their own APN address)

so yeah €20 is pretty cheap for internet


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

also check that your cellphone reception in your flat is 3g before buying, otherwise I believe it would be very slow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Actually just a quick last note on this one: Don't!

I already used up my 100mb after 2 days which makes me believe (for a various of reasons) that it's charging me as if I was roaming which is ridicolous,
oh well I topped up with 5 and now I'm just going to use it for the basics text and wait for broadband before doing any surfing.


----------



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

What you can do is to disable pictures in your browser, that will save a lot of bandwidth. Also dont forget to disabled upgrades, most people got the updates to update automatically on a windows computer.


----------

